# Oklahoma ice storm...Blaster and Luba



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Just a couple quick pics of the weather today.The dogs loved it at first..he he.
Blaster and Luba
















Luba stops for a pic.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

the pups sure look nice, but i' glad all that weather's south of me!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

So THAT'S where we got all this crap from! :lol: 
Great pics! Amazing how much the GSDs like the snow.
We've had to cancel out trial for Saturday. The're predicting 3-6 inches of snow on top of the couple of inches of ice we already have, and no temps over freezing for 4-5 days.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob,
You are just 5 hours up 44 from me.The real snow is just now hitting us.Im sending what I can your way.No need to thank me. 8)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok, I wont then! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

The dogs are beautiful!!! 

If you can send that snow all the way down here......well, you're really good!!!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

argh! - does everyone have snow but Ontario?  
The dogs look like they are enjoying it and it sure makes for a pretty picture. Nice looking dogs!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice pics - good looking dogs. It was about 75 degrees here today  I prefer it colder this time of year. Not to keen on snow, drivers around here have a hard enough time staying on the road with heavy rain let alone snow. An inch of snow and they close everything down.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

I had no idea Oklahoma had a winter, but now thinking back of western movies, yeah, they had harsh ones. lol
Is the climate more dry though, than Ontario???? I saw some great looking land when I checked it out on the internet. Lots of tornados though, wow, 50% more than what we get here. We are in what they Call the Tornado Ally. Kind of don't like that part, been in two very small short lived cones. Just a few cars moved in parking lots and many fences,trees,barns down. Barry Ontario had a real bad one many years ago, wiped out the whole downtown. We get level -1 to Level - 4, but normally we just see the 1'2 and 2's. You guys out there live dangerously, lol. But I would give anything to see a tornado winding it's way, just as long as no one was hurt    
I know I'm strange, I just am so intrigued by them, almost like an obsession, just to see a good one up close. But I don't like lightning much.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well Greg, I wasn't going to thank you for the weather but I will say #@%^&*(@#! :lol: :lol: 
No power at my house and almost a half mil other folks in the area because of all the ice bring down tree branches and power lines. 
Liz, if you like tornados, come live in the midwest. Oklahoma and the rest of the midwest are some of the hottest spots on the globe for tornados. We look at them as just big, fast storms here.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

geez, bob, i think after that storm you guys had last summer in the middle of the heat wave, and this one in the middle of a cold wave, i'd seriously consider moving elsewhere!!

what's the problem w/your power co that they can't keep the power on? either they're letting you roast or freeze :? :? and you all DO pay the bill every month, right?

hope you have a good woodstove/fireplace/kerosene heater--stay warm...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> geez, bob, i think after that storm you guys had last summer in the middle of the heat wave, and this one in the middle of a cold wave, i'd seriously consider moving elsewhere!!
> 
> what's the problem w/your power co that they can't keep the power on? either they're letting you roast or freeze :? :? and you all DO pay the bill every month, right?
> 
> hope you have a good woodstove/fireplace/kerosene heater--stay warm...


The power here goes out several times every winter, including the first sprinkle of the season. If PG&E had to deal with Bob's weather, woodstoves and kerosene heaters would be mandatory.

And I don't want to talk about the monthly bill........


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We were out for 8 days in the July storm. The news on the radio has just announced it will be 4-5 days with this one. 
We shipped my 93 yr old father-in-law (lives with us) to my brother-in-law's house for the duration. 
Sounds like were going to be expieriencing one of life's character builders for a few days. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
My wife suggest that we burn some of the furniture and we gat get new stuff later. :roll: 
I suggested lots of body heat.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> We were out for 8 days in the July storm. The news on the radio has just announced it will be 4-5 days with this one.
> We shipped my 93 yr old father-in-law (lives with us) to my brother-in-law's house for the duration.
> Sounds like were going to be expieriencing one of life's character builders for a few days. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> My wife suggest that we burn some of the furniture and we gat get new stuff later. :roll:
> I suggested lots of body heat.


Well, maybe you can generate body heat all over the house now with the father-in-law away. :wink:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

but connie, everyone knows that the power co in CA set you guys up for blackouts/brownouts etc to maximize their profits!!  

it just seems like the st louis area has more than their share of humongous power outages here lately. i know up here (knock on wood) i've been really lucky during the winter--only had the power go out once for about 12 hours, but that was enough to persuade me to buy a kerosene heater.

i've never had to use it, but it's sure good know it's there (POUND on wood).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Since we have no fireplace to burn the furniture, I think my idea has good merit!     
I may not be on the forum for a few days. Nobody worry please! I'm old, not dead!      :wink:


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob,if it's any consolation,Im stuck and cant get out of the driveway.. :x 

Have juice though.. :lol: Power I mean.

The dangers of tornados is dwarfed by many other threats like running out of Mt.Dew when you are stuck in you own driveway! :x :x :x


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, thank you very much for sending that weather up here. We are getting some "white stuff" and a fair bit of ice pellets. I have lots of wood and oil lamps and the emegency supply of diet root beer, so I should be ok if the power goes off  .


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

"i'm old, not dead"--this is what i tell the kids on the occasion that i notice a particularly fine specimen of the male sex, and am moved to comment on it. 

it's FUN embarrassing them in public :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: The dangers of tornados is dwarfed by many other threats like running out of Mt.Dew when you are stuck in you own driveway! 

This is so true. I was only able to handle the mid-west with copious amounts of Mt. Dew. I had to leave before I started to drink again.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Lynn, where in Ontario do you live, you can PM me is you want.

Ann, I have the same problem, I'm not dead yet and when I see a guy I like my son laughs at me. He doesn't understand my taste in particular types, so it's funny at times. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Oh, and to keep warm just go out and buy about 5 malamutes     
they'll cuddle up to you.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Since we have no fireplace to burn the furniture, I think my idea has good merit!
> I may not be on the forum for a few days. Nobody worry please! I'm old, not dead!      :wink:


Yeah, Bob......I know about that wink.....it's the old "I ain't as good as I once was, but, I'm as good once as I ever was"......tell the truth! :lol: :lol: I'm bettin your gonna be wearing extra clothes! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Debbie High said:


> Bob Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Since we have no fireplace to burn the furniture, I think my idea has good merit!
> ...


You lost the bet Debbie!    
We're at one of the daughters now cause her power came back on, but we're going back home tonight cause roughing it in the cold was lots of fun.     
"Once a king, always a king, but once a night is enough"!
Don't think I'm gonna make it for 4-5 five nights. I'm old ya know!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I talked to Karla Calderon yesterday & she was telling me how bad the storm was. All dogs were in the house!!! Also, the place Peter & I are moving to (Sequim, Washington) hada ton of snow dropped on it which is pretty rare for this time of year.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We only got 3-4 inches of snow but it was on top of an earlier ice storm. 
Marem got 16 inches of snow,West of me.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i feel (kinda) guilty about this, but i STILL have sunshine, temps in the 20's, no nasty. the reason i don't feel TOO guilty is due to the fact that i KNOW i'll get mine--i'm just glad it's not *quite* yet 8) 

liz--you shoulda been along one day last summer when we were heading west thru a small town, and i happened to see this well-tanned, hard-bellied, shirtless young man cross the street. i nearly did a u-turn, and my (then 13) daughter nearly DIED at the thought, i LAUGHED and LAUGHED. 

she was SOOO funny. wish i woulda gone around for a 2nd look now, though....  but--i have the video in my mind


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Ann, I know what you mean, I was at a Tim Hortons drive thru the othe day and one of the best looking guys I've seen in long time,maybe the very best looking was sitting inside the window, Man, he looked back too. Too bad I'm too chicken to approach in those situations. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice pics, Greg! Did the snow stay, or melt?


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

I'm living in 78 F guys. I'm going deep sea fishing for billfish tomorrow, with a bunch of rock 'n roll legends: Alex Ligertwood (Santana), Mickey Thomas (Starship), Jimmy Jameson (Survivor) and Mike Reno (Loverboy) on my boat. Nothing but bathing suits, suntan oil, cold, cold beer.
:wink:


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Andres,I would very much like my dog to bite you right now... :x :x 

Connie,the snow and ice is still here but I did make it to town today.The roads arent bad but the long driveway is a moth.........well you know.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Sorry Greg...but I wouldn't be ready. I'm wearing shorts next to a swimming pool, waiting to go to a concert! No dogs allowed in this area right now...of any kind... :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> I'm living in 78 F guys. I'm going deep sea fishing for billfish tomorrow, with a bunch of rock 'n roll legends: Alex Ligertwood (Santana), Mickey Thomas (Starship), Jimmy Jameson (Survivor) and Mike Reno (Loverboy) on my boat. Nothing but bathing suits, suntan oil, cold, cold beer.
> :wink:


How did you get all these guys together ?? if it's true you are livin the dream 8) well not the part about being with a bunch of guys in bathing suits  

Take some pictures for the poor saps freezin our butts off.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Liz Monty said:


> Ann, I know what you mean, I was at a Tim Hortons drive thru the othe day and one of the best looking guys I've seen in long time,maybe the very best looking was sitting inside the window, Man, he looked back too. Too bad I'm too chicken to approach in those situations. :roll: :roll:


Awww, only in Canada ehh  many has been the time I have gazed longingly at those bovine beauties on the other side of the window,only to be hit with a right hook from the better half in the passenger seat :lol: "Ron James"


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> Sorry Greg...but I wouldn't be ready. I'm wearing shorts next to a swimming pool, waiting to go to a concert! No dogs allowed in this area right now...of any kind... :wink: :wink: :wink:


Stay out of trouble.....uh ah, well, maybe not!!! Have fun......you dog you! :lol:


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Well Bob, I guess I'll have to send you a check! Better yet, maybe you better put your wife online.....


Ann, Believe me, even when you're kids are grown.....they cringe at the thought! :lol:


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

> How did you get all these guys together ?? if it's true you are livin the dream well not the part about being with a bunch of guys in bathing suits
> 
> Take some pictures for the poor saps freezin our butts off.


Gerry...here are two pictures...exclusively with the intention of making you MORE aware of the difference between "Winter" and "Tropical".

This would be tropical...
















From right to left...Alex Ligertwood on the right, Jimmy Jameson in black, Mickey Thomas on the Chair. Mike Reno had a plane to catch.

For the winter images, scroll to the beginning of this thread...

PS...cheers, Greg.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Like Bob says, he has NO reason to complain because we got 16 inches! YUCK! So yes, the sled dogs had to be called into action. Here's Zoso in the snow and a video of him bouncing around like a darn deer. Snow patrol dog in training...or something... :wink: The video is rather pink due to all the light of the snow reflecting back. 













http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=93113&cdate=20061204


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

It seems like the worst tornado activity has moved a bit east and north the last few years. that's O.K. by me. The May 3rd 1999 bad boy 










only turned east a couple miles south of my house. 











We had all the dogs-n-cats-n-birds loaded in the cars and were watching the tv waiting to head out when it turned.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh Becky, won't forget that one. My folks were in Choctaw and close, close, close. That was the craziest thing I have ever seen. I still can't believe that stuff.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Holy Smokes, what a pic of the tornado, glad it didn't plow you down.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

We finally got our snow here tonight, light flurry last night, gone in morning, but now tonight it's building up. Took a nice long hike with Bella all around the houses, she got to see kids with hockey nets playing, christmas lights, shoveling driveways. She enjoyed it. Of course, I bought her an extendable for this neighborhood entertainment today


----------

